# First time wading.



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Got to go and try out my new Jerry's LED hand light last night with "Russian" and his buddy, first time I have ever floundered wading, had a blast and learned that I am way out of shape  woke up sore all over this morning. Thanks Nick & Matt for the flounder trip.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You should have waited till it got cold before trying.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> You should have waited till it got cold before trying.


Believe it or not but I did work up a sweat while wading, especially walking through the beach sand to get to the water:001_huh:


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Jim, was good to see you man! Had a blast despite the weather. That light you had lit up the entire beach, I think we could have left ours at the truck lol. Not a bad way to get your exercise. Looking forward to next time!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the invite, had a blast, and glad that shark didn't get any closer to Matt ! :001_huh:


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha forgot about that one
Only our second shark encounter, we try not to mention the word shark while wading lol!


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow you guys have some clear water down there! Ive been wading in a mudhole ALL year...water never cleared up at all.

Sharks are my only fear....especially when im attached to a rope that has fish with 5 holes in them bleeding out!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Hey, nice photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------

